# Dynamite FOUR DAYS later on ITV 4



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

https://twitter.com/TonyKhan/status/1176947388411457537?s=20

I mean hopefully this means they are sorting out a better deal but yeah no one is waiting till Sunday to watch the show with the internet being the internet.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

ITV's tweet has gone down a treat :lol they are getting bombarded with hate :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Itv taking so much flak right now - Tony cooking up something though

An app maybe?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176947388411457537


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Reason #3539 why I'm glad I don't live in the UK


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

They will make it live, I am sure the delay is temporary. If it wasnt now it will be,lol 
I dont even know why ITV tried to go for the whole delay BS, they deserve the shit they are eating right now
Kenny McIntosh from inside the rope said there will be a way to watch live and a free replay with a 4 days delay lol


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

It's an awful timeslot and no doubt will be hugely censored for being so early, though Sunday morning might end up getting them some eyes. Hopefully itv player or something will have it uncensored and you have to hope Tony's hints suggest down the line we'll have the opportunity to watch live, but shame it likely isn't in place for the first episode.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Shepard said:


> It's an awful timeslot and no doubt will be hugely censored for being so early, though Sunday morning might end up getting them some eyes. Hopefully itv player or something will have it uncensored and you have to hope Tony's hints suggest down the line we'll have the opportunity to watch live, but shame it likely isn't in place for the first episode.


 the major problem is that there is so much garbage programming that no ones watch but no slot on a Wednesday? Well the uk fans arent happy at all 
TNT did a great job in the usa itv seems to be on another record
But certainly showing 1000 repeat of the "minder" and shitty teleshopping is better :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's shitty, you're just asking for folk to watch through illegal means.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Not good news at all, not by a long shot
People here bought the 3 ppvs thinking a weekly program was on the way

Cody should be embarrassed by his comments back in May


----------



## AOS (Mar 5, 2013)

IF it was also live + added to their on demand service straight away then it would be ok. If not, nonsense decision.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That's shitty, you're just asking for folk to watch *through illegal means*.


For people like me who Don't live in the US or UK it's the only way.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > That's shitty, you're just asking for folk to watch *through illegal means*.
> ...


 it's not illegal stream it no choice. I dont even see why people are being worked up, it's barely an issue. Watch online, no shame no remorse. If some retards at ITV thought it was a good idea to put the show a sunday morning 4 days later then they asked for the pirating.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah pretty much. Whoever at itv said ok to that decision basically told me to pirate it (Y)


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> Yeah pretty much. Whoever at itv said ok to that decision basically told me to pirate it <img src="http://i.imgur.com/CxXL03Q.gif" border="0" alt="" title="thumbs up" class="inlineimg" />


 actually no I refuse to call this pirating. Its NOT pirating, in 2019 if a fucking tv channel put a hot new wrestling program on sunday morning , not just a program a tv 14! Program on a sunday morning?! What kind of retarded logic is this? 
My main issue is that what they air on wednesday is garbage. 
If the TSN rumours are true and canada ends up with a better deal then jesus!!


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

patpat said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah pretty much. Whoever at itv said ok to that decision basically told me to pirate it <img src="http://i.imgur.com/CxXL03Q.gif" border="0" alt="" title="thumbs up" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I ain't mad about Canada getting a better deal cause they should get a good deal. Them getting a good deal ain't a problem, it is us getting such a shit one that is lol. Clearly fucking minder is really bringing in fucking ratings


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Maybe ITV wants AEW to pay to be live ?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


The minder , the professional + teleshopping those UK superior programs :lol 
No more seriously Both aew and itv needs to pick up the pace and stop this joke. The uk is a gigantic fanbase, there will be ppv in the UK. You guys not getting a live show is a tragedy. Unfair

Double post for international fans, Fite tv just released that they will launch a monthly 4$ service to watch all the weekly show live in the international.....
But the UK isnt included according to the fite TV account.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

patpat said:


> Double post for international fans, Fite tv just released that they will launch a monthly 4$ service to watch all the weekly show live in the international.....
> But the UK isnt included according to the fite TV account.


This may end up annoying people outside the uk too


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Death Rider said:


> This may end up annoying people outside the uk too


Why ?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

patpat said:


> Double post for international fans, Fite tv just released that they will launch a monthly 4$ service to watch all the weekly show live in the international.....
> But the UK isnt included according to the fite TV account.


Fucking brilliant :laugh:. Not only do we not get it live, everyone else outwith the UK can watch it live apart from us. ITV can go and take a fuck to themselves.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > Double post for international fans, Fite tv just released that they will launch a monthly 4$ service to watch all the weekly show live in the international.....
> ...


 nah outside the uk I can see people stomaching it because those arent big market enough etc. 
But the uk Is a whole fuckijg different animal, we are talking a country that single handedly kept tna alive. It's the #2 market after the usa, not even the same.
The fact that the uk isnt included in the fite option gives hope tho that there will be something else and certainly free


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEW_19 said:


> Fucking brilliant :laugh:. Not only do we not get it live, everyone else outwith the UK can watch it live apart from us. ITV can go and take a fuck to themselves.


Use a VPN and watched it on FiteTV


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > This may end up annoying people outside the uk too
> ...


People did not like having to pay to watch the USA pay per views which were free. I doubly they like paying for a weekly show.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Use a VPN and watched it on FiteTV


It's ok. I've just saw that Fite TV have changed their minds again and it is now including the UK. Cheers anyway.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEW_19 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > Double post for international fans, Fite tv just released that they will launch a monthly 4$ service to watch all the weekly show live in the international.....
> ...


 nah I am confident it will be live in the uk and certainly for free ( or either they would include you guys in the fite TV ) 
If I was them I would release like a UK service for 20$ that includes everything from the the show to the ppv and all the aew content to calm down the uk fandom


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

patpat said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > patpat said:
> ...


In the Twitter responses they are saying different things. So maybe uk is included. I would less annoyed if cody did not say their deal was better then wwe's deal in the UK.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176977599991615489


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


 yes they just said that the UK is indeed included ( the manager of the fite TV account apologized because he made a mistake). 

It's weirdto me because so far ITV promoted all of the age-related stuff pretty well so pretty much everyone was confident.
Why even bother with the itv one anymore? At this point 4$/month live 
I will take it in France. And cody's comment was certainly in a time where they were confident it would be live. That's why he should have just shut up, tv deals are complex and can change overtime.



ITV are retarded tho sorry their option is basically useless.....


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Death Rider said:


> People did not like having to pay to watch the USA pay per views which were free. I doubly they like paying for a weekly show.


Less than 5 euros (I use "euro" because i'm french) a month is not expensive at all


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^Not the point but ok 

Like cody made a mistake but he should not have said it, till it was locked in. Tbh this might be the deciding factor in my cancelling the network as I only want to spend so much on wrestling a month atm


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> ^Not the point but ok
> 
> Like cody made a mistake but he should not have said it, till it was locked in. Tbh this might be the deciding factor in my cancelling the network as I only want to spend so much on wrestling a month atm


Cody clearly should have shut up about it. The tnt negotiation should have showed him that TV deals are complex, but he had to brag about it before the shit was even done. 
I like the guy but he gets carried away to fast and needs to grow more mature clearly


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> In the Twitter responses they are saying different things. So maybe uk is included. I would less annoyed if cody did not say their deal was better then wwe's deal in the UK.


Yeh, it was a stupid comment from Cody. I have no problem at all paying for the Fite TV sub but for the wider UK public, it's a kick in the teeth. ITV reaches 27 million homes in the UK and they could potentially do some good business together.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They've had an absolute fucking nightmare.

Pay extra to watch it or watch it four days late? Terrible. Not good for product awareness at all.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

They just dropped the news for International Viewers.

Each weekly shows on FITE TV for 4,99$/Month


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> They've had an absolute fucking nightmare.
> 
> Pay extra to watch it or watch it four days late? Terrible. Not good for product awareness at all.


In a lot of country it has never been possible before to watch a weekly wrestling show live.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Tony just tweeted that they can’t broadcast live free to air in the UK due to different ad break schedules than in US.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Canada isnt included , I am begging the sky it's on TSN because my cable provider by some shenanigans allows me to see some canadians channels here including TSN and few Canadian channel 
Finger crossed


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Tony just tweeted that they can’t broadcast live free to air in the UK due to different ad break schedules than in US.


Wait so how do wwe do it?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Death Rider said:


> Wait so how do wwe do it?


I don't think my English is good enough to explain it properly


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Wait so how do wwe do it?
> ...


Your English seems fine :lol. Try and explain dude ?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Tony just tweeted that they can’t broadcast live free to air in the UK due to different ad break schedules than in US.


What a load of old shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So a show we should be able to watch for free we now have to pay £5 for.

My excitement for AEW has gone from 100% to 0%.

Broken promises, thinking they are the big bollocks and they end up giving us this.

What a fucking failure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Death Rider said:


> Your English seems fine :lol. Try and explain dude ?


Free to air tv in the UK has an ad per hour limit of... I want to say 12 min if I recall correct

US it is like 25min

They used to fill the extra minutes with a ‘from the vault’ match in lots of countries

I’m guessing this is the problem currently

In short - you have a lot of potential dead air, with a skeleton staff trying to fill the minutes with whatever


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Your English seems fine <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />. Try and explain dude ?
> ...


Ok thank you for explaining it. That explains those random from the vault stuff on pre-taped smackdowns on sky years ago. 

Still does not explain ITV's bizarre ass choice of a day to air it on, instead of the next day at night for example but at least that explains the live issue


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Death Rider said:


> Ok thank you for explaining it. That explains those random from the vault stuff on pre-taped smackdowns on sky years ago.
> 
> Still does not explain ITV's bizarre as choice of a day to air it on, instead of the next day at night for example but at least that examples the live issue


For sure - normally you would expect it the following evening, with a tightened up air-time - like 1.30min

But I guess then prime time is worth more, and do they want to take the chance on a tv-14 presentation and blah blah

I’m 100% fine with the Fite solution

I was always going to watch on one of my devices anyway - as I moved out of the UK

So, as an international, this is great for me


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thank you for explaining it. That explains those random from the vault stuff on pre-taped smackdowns on sky years ago.
> ...


Even then air it late like 10pm. Itv4 does not have anything big on at all lol. Airing it at 8am is just such a dumb time to air a TV-14 show especially 5 days later when it would be spoiled


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


 that's my main issue bro, it's not like they are airing game of throne or walking dead either. :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Death Rider said:


> Even then air it late like 10pm. Itv4 does not have anything big on at all lol. Airing it at 8am is just such a dumb time to air a TV-14 show especially 5 days later when it would be spoiled


Yep - super dumb

I understand having it far enough from live date in order to make the Fite offer appealing

But 8 in the morning on Sunday is horrible.

Should have been 10 in the evening as you say - any day of the week


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> Wait so how do wwe do it?


Sky is a pay channel.



Alright_Mate said:


> So a show we should be able to watch for free we now have to pay £5 for.
> 
> My excitement for AEW has gone from 100% to 0%.
> 
> ...


You weren't going to watch it anyways. Nice bait though. Got me to reply.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was always going to watch it in pirate streams anyways, now, more reason to do it :shrug


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> So a show we should be able to watch for free we now have to pay £5 for.
> 
> My excitement for AEW has gone from 100% to 0%.
> 
> ...


What a silly post. You realize TNT isn't free? People often pay 40-100s of dollars per month to have TNT part of their tv package. So paying 5 per month and having replayed on free tv four days later isn't bad at all. It's not available for free tv ever in the US.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> You weren't going to watch it anyways. Nice bait though. Got me to reply.


kay2


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

AEW gonna get hit hard on ratings due to this.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MrEvans said:


> AEW gonna get hit hard on ratings due to this.


This has absolutly Nothing to do with it.

The ratings are only for the US.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> What a silly post. You realize TNT isn't free? People often pay 40-100s of dollars per month to have TNT part of their tv package. So paying 5 per month and having replayed on free tv four days later isn't bad at all. It's not available for free tv ever in the US.


No shit sherlock.

It's the same over here.

With it being on ITV though I think us U.K. folk expected a far better deal, it's been going since 1955, the days where people only had like five channels.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Sunday Mornings for the casual fans e.g. kids like me who watched RAW on Saturday mornings; didn't care it wasn't live, not at that age.

No casual fans are going to be watching AEW live on wednesdays/thursdays at 1am, & even the biggest of fans I doubt will watch it live if they have work in the morning, instead opting to watch it later.

AEW "hardcore" fans can stream it in good quality illegally, download it via torrent/newgroup a few hours later when you wake up.

Or pay $5 a MONTH, to watch it live & support the company.

Is it really that bad?*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> What a silly post. You realize TNT isn't free? People often pay 40-100s of dollars per month to have TNT part of their tv package. So paying 5 per month and having replayed on free tv four days later isn't bad at all. It's not available for free tv ever in the US.


This is such a weird and weak way to spin this. Most folk already have cable, which is why people have been interested in the TV deals be it the States, UK, Canada, or Australia/NZ. AEW getting on TV means folk get it in a bill they were already going to pay. This Fite TV deal while cheap, is adding another bill for international fans, no matter how you spend it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *
> 
> AEW "hardcore" fans can stream it in good quality illegally, download it via torrent/newgroup a few hours later when you wake up.
> 
> ...


It could be worse, but the international situation isn't great right now either. International fans have to pay for the big PPVs, the side PPVs, and now they're asking them to pay for weekly TV if they don't want to wait 4 days to support them. Luckily its just $5, but how many folk thought this would be the situation their international audience was given?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> This is such a weird and weak way to spin this. Most folk already have cable, which is why people have been interested in the TV deals be it the States, UK, Canada, or Australia/NZ. AEW getting on TV means folk get it in a bill they were already going to pay. This Fite TV deal while cheap, is adding another bill for international fans, no matter how you spend it.


That is not correct. Many people have cut the cord and got rid of cable in the US, including myself. Yes I have family member who do have cable that share there log in. So I can stream tv live USA and TNT apps on my Firestick or Roku. But I would have no problem paying 4.99 a month for a AEW tv.


So if paying extra 4.99 a month is a problem then get rid of cable. Or avoid this forum for two days and watch it on free tv. You got two options here It's nothing to complain about. If anything it's worst for people in the US. Because it forces you to have cable or have access to someone who does. You don't have the option to just pay the 4.99 a month. Or watch it on free tv after two day delay.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> That is not correct. Many people have cut the cord and got rid of cable in the US, including myself. Yes I have family member that share there log in. So I can stream tv live USA and TNT apps on my Firestick or Roku. But I would have no problem paying 4.99 a month for a AEW tv. So if paying extra 4.99 a month is a problem then get rid of cable.


Yes tons of people have cut cords. But the fact of the matter is a shit ton of people still have cable. People were interested in the TV deals they got, because a shit ton of people still have cable. Trying to spin this into a good thing that international fans have to pay for a side streaming service to watch the show uncut before Sunday is silly. Now its not a big deal because it is only 4.99, but it's certainly not this great situation a few are trying to paint it as.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Yes tons of people have cut cords. But the fact of the matter is a shit ton of people still have cable. People were interested in the TV deals they got, because a shit ton of people still have cable. Trying to spin this into a good thing that international fans have to pay for a side streaming service to watch the show uncut before Sunday is silly. Now its not a big deal because it is only 4.99, but it's certainly not this great situation a few are trying to paint it as.


Again it's no big deal and nothing to complain about. You gotta pay for the show either way. It's not like cable companies don't raise the monthly service 4.99 without notice here and there. Which is one of the reasons why I got rid of cable two and half years ago now.


Again it's much worse in the US. What if I didn't have family members to use log in? My options would only be to spend 30-40 dollars a month to get a cable streaming service that gets TNT just so I can watch it. There's no delayed verison to watch later for free or way to pay just 4.99 for it. 


Finding away to get TNT is my only option. So works both ways, you are just thinking about your own person situation and how it effects you. If you didn't already pay for cable. You would be much happier with this option then having to pay for cable service to get AEW live.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Again it's no big deal and nothing to complain about. You gotta pay for the show either way. It's not like cable companies don't raise the monthly service 4.99 without notice here and there. Which is one of the reasons why I got rid of cable two and half years ago now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying when it comes to cord cutters. But the whole reason AEW getting a slot on TNT picked up such interest in the wrestling community, is because we all know TV is still a currently a big deal and a great way to reach tons of fans. 

The whole reason they're considered competition is because they got a quality TV deal in the US. Do you think anybody would be saying WWE had competition for the first time in 20 years if AEW was only available live in the US on a streaming service?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I get what you're saying when it comes to cord cutters. But the whole reason AEW getting a slot on TNT picked up such interest in the wrestling community, is because we all know TV is still a currently a big deal and a great way to reach tons of fans.
> 
> The whole reason they're considered competition is because they got a quality TV deal in the US. Do you think anybody would be saying WWE had competition for the first time in 20 years if AEW was only available live in the US on a streaming service?


What you are speaking about is two different things. Yes being on big tv network is great to company to grow and get bigger. Because yes everyone who still pays for cable or dish gets TNT. With it being a channel a lot of people put on to check out what they have on quite often. 


Obviously wrestling isn't as big in UK and AEW couldn't get tv deal they really wanted live yet. But instead they gave fans a great alternative for a low cost. Like I said before your cable service could easily raise the price 4.99 a month at any time. While if you don't think it's worth paying that. You can still watch it on free tv two days later. I just don't see a issue about it at all. 



So paying 4.99 for live option or free two days later is nothing to complain about. Like I said it's a lot better then not having TNT and having to pay 30-40 dollars for service. It's not like cord cutters get the 4.99 BR Live option that international fans get with Fite. Or it get put on free tv two days later. 


It all depends on the person and their situation. But again AEW not making anyone pay more to see their product. Fans with cable are more then welcome to watch NXT live and AEW free a few days later if you want. If you think AEW is great and want to watch it as soon as possible. Well pay 4.99 a month, im sure the cable will raise your bill by that at some point anyways.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> What you are speaking about is two different things. Yes being on big tv network is great to company to grow and get bigger. Because yes everyone who still pays for cable or dish gets TNT. With it being a channel a lot of people put on to check out what they have on quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a reason folk are annoyed with the reveal of "hey you can watch it on your TV 4 days later censored or give us a 5er and watch it live"

When we all heard about this nobody was expecting the best option in any market was going to be for people that were cord cutters. Now sure if you're in that circle internationally sure it's pretty great. But the reality is a most folk were expecting it to air at a reasonable time in their pre-existing cable package. 4.99 isn't a terrible price, but it's just a stretch pretending this is a great deal. It's not that much no, but the majority of international fans got a raw deal.


----------



## Jay_88 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wonder if enough people actually share their views on Twitter to @ITVWrestling....
ITV might change this decision, i mean a 4 day delay is crazy and the first run two-hour timeslot is unusual...
Good that ITV is putting it on there main channel the day after at a more reasonable time slot, but its only a 1 hour highlights program. (They obviously want to see what the viewers for these shows are like!)
After a PPV on Saturday - Early Hours of Sunday, we will be getting shown the Weekly show from the previous week on Sunday morning, Which makes no sense!

Would of been better to put the first run on a Thursday or Friday night at 9pm/10pm (I am sure ITV4 could prevent a film from being shown at that time!)
They could still do the highlights show on ITV on the monday as ususal.

Whoever at ITV made the actual decision does not understand! = I do have a feeling though that this time-slot is not actually final and they are still working on it! Well i Hope So....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just pay the $4.99 a month, or just torrent it like I will be.

Easy.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Theres a reason folk are annoyed with the reveal of "hey you can watch it on your TV 4 days later censored or give us a 5er and watch it live"
> 
> When we all heard about this nobody was expecting the best option in any market was going to be for people that were cord cutters. Now sure if you're in that circle internationally sure it's pretty great. But the reality is a most folk were expecting it to air at a reasonable time in their pre-existing cable package. 4.99 isn't a terrible price, but it's just a stretch pretending this is a great deal. It's not that much no, but the majority of international fans got a raw deal.


Again it's raw deal only depending on your situation. If you don't have TNT in US or cable in UK its great deal. It's only annoying if you live in UK with cable and now have to pay extra five bucks to watch AEW live. Which could have cost more anyways if you had to upgrade your cable service to get whatever channel AEW was on.


Plus being on Sunday morning for free might not be forever. They could always move to better time slot over time. But for now it's not a bad deal at all. Yes for some people it's annoying but nobody is making you pay the 4.99 for it either. Since you can also watch it free a few days later you have nothing to complain about. There's no free options even delayed for US customers or 4.99 streams of it on BR Live who people who don't have TNT.


----------



## Jay_88 (Jun 18, 2010)

https://twitter.com/TonyKhan/status/1176947388411457537

Sounds like the day/time-slot may change according to Tony Khan!
Maybe Fite subscription will go live to Purchase on Friday and then on Monday ITV annouces they have a new date and time-slot.
Could that potentially happen xP


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Again it's raw deal only depending on your situation. If you don't have TNT in US or cable in UK its great deal. It's only annoying if you live in UK with cable and now have to pay extra five bucks to watch AEW live. Which could have cost more anyways if you had to upgrade your cable service to get whatever channel AEW was on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the thing you keep trying to gloss over is most folk have cable, which is why they're annoyed lol. If most folk didn't have cable, they wouldn't have cared about the Sunday airing deal. AEWs UK TV deal went from, "way better than WWE's" to " you can watch us 4 days late on TV or pay us to watch it live". 

As of right now, that set-up is underwhelming.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> But the thing you keep trying to gloss over is most folk have cable, which is why they're annoyed lol. If most folk didn't have cable, they wouldn't have cared about the Sunday airing deal. AEWs UK TV deal went from, "way better than WWE's" to " you can watch us 4 days late on TV or pay us to watch it live".
> 
> As of right now, that set-up is underwhelming.


I wouldn't say most UK AEW fans have cable. Yes more people have cable then don't. But not all those people are planning on watching AEW live every week. But yes give it time. It will likely get better time slot at some point. Tony Khan has already said it will air sooner on weeks of the ppvs.


For me though it doesn't seem worth complaining about. Like if I want to watch New Japan. I have to pay 5 dollars a month for the service. Or watch edited verison of a show either days or weeks later usually on Axs tv. At least AEW is on free tv while you have to pay to have AXS.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> But the thing you keep trying to gloss over is most folk have cable, which is why they're annoyed lol. If most folk didn't have cable, they wouldn't have cared about the Sunday airing deal. AEWs UK TV deal went from, "way better than WWE's" to " you can watch us 4 days late on TV or pay us to watch it live".
> 
> As of right now, that set-up is underwhelming.


It’s a great deal for you guys considering all the circumstances around airing it nationally. Especially if you do not want it to be censored.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> I wouldn't say most UK AEW fans have cable. Yes more people have cable then don't. But not all those people are planning on watching AEW live every week. But yes give it time. It will likely get better time slot at some point. Tony Khan has already said it will air sooner on weeks of the ppvs.
> 
> 
> For me though it doesn't seem worth complaining about. Like if I want to watch New Japan. I have to pay 5 dollars a month for the service. Or watch edited verison of a show either days or weeks later usually on Axs tv. At least AEW is on free tv while you have to pay to have AXS.


I'll just agree to disagree, I do think its good they made the entry cheap. But idk I didn't like when the UFC went "its great we're with ESPN, but oh yeag you have to pay for ESPN+ to watch most shows" so I feel for the UK fans getting this similar deal. 



NXT Only said:


> It’s a great deal for you guys considering all the circumstances around airing it nationally. Especially if you do not want it to be censored.


I'm in the US. I just don't think what was announced for the UK was great.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think that, at the end of the day, it is not the 5 dollars what people are complaining about, it is the fact that they promised something and they didn't delivered, which was basically what was going to set them apart from WWE. Like, if you have said upfront that they likely would have had to pay from the beggining people probably would have been fine with it, but they heavily implied that they had a great tv deal for people in the UK and it just wasn't true, not even close to it and people feel cheated by them.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^this. Exactly this 



imthegame19 said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > This is such a weird and weak way to spin this. Most folk already have cable, which is why people have been interested in the TV deals be it the States, UK, Canada, or Australia/NZ. AEW getting on TV means folk get it in a bill they were already going to pay. This Fite TV deal while cheap, is adding another bill for international fans, no matter how you spend it.
> ...


Well it is not on tv till Sunday so avoid this place for 2 days does fuck all. Also most people don't get cable for one tv show. What a bizarre argument. And most people it is an extra bill after cody said we were getting a better deal then wwe. I am willing to bet that 90% of people who have sky sports have for more then wwe. My family certainly do. Quite frankly if cody had not hyped up the deal I would not have been as annoyed.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> This has absolutly Nothing to do with it.
> 
> The ratings are only for the US.


They will be looking at international ratings absolutely.
They will take hits internationally due to this.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Not a good look for AEW.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Literally the worst possible deal for them.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> I think that, at the end of the day, it is not the 5 dollars what people are complaining about, it is the fact that they promised something and they didn't delivered, which was basically what was going to set them apart from WWE. Like, if you have said upfront that they likely would have had to pay from the beggining people probably would have been fine with it, but they heavily implied that they had a great tv deal for people in the UK and it just wasn't true, not even close to it and people feel cheated by them.


Good post. Although the cost is kind of a factor for me; I subscribe to RevPro, NJPW, Progress, WWE Network and when I can, go to live shows like RISE Underground. All these only cost around £7.50 ($9.25) a month but it adds up after things like a mortgage, car, food etc and quite frankly, I don’t think I can be bothered bringing in another cost. Unless I sacrifice one of the other wrestling shows.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Free to air tv in the UK has an ad per hour limit of... I want to say 12 min if I recall correct
> US it is like 25min
> They used to fill the extra minutes with a ‘from the vault’ match in lots of countries
> I’m guessing this is the problem currently
> In short - you have a lot of potential dead air, with a skeleton staff trying to fill the minutes with whatever


Don’t Channel 5 do this anyway with Impact? They simply show 10 minutes of a Sting v AJ Styles at the end! Its not a problem.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm very surprised Sky didn't bid for them after losing WWE to BT.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The deal might have been looking good until they actually decided to watch the shows and realized how far it is from a sporting presentation. Can you imagine a network executive trying to justify giving a live slot to The Dark Order or Orange Cassidy? Shit like that underneath matters, folks.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I wouldn't have watched it live anyway. Even with no work on a Thursday I can't keep my eye's open past midnight. I'm sure I'll still find a way to watch it Thursday mornings.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> The deal might have been looking good until they actually decided to watch the shows and realized how far it is from a sporting presentation. Can you imagine a network executive trying to justify giving a live slot to The Dark Order or Orange Cassidy? Shit like that underneath matters, folks.


Your obsession with hating on orange cassidy is weird. Putting this on 8am on a sunday is fucking awful decision making by itv. No one is waiting 5 days for a live show that will be spoiled in 2019. Also like to point out there is not exactly stellar programming on at 2am so I highly doubt it is down to orange Cassidy but keep up the obsession with slagging him off when he has nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> Your obsession with hating on orange cassidy is weird. Putting this on 8am on a sunday is fucking awful decision making by itv. No one is waiting 5 days for a live show that will be spoiled in 2019. Also like to point out there is not exactly stellar programming on at 2am so I highly doubt it is down to orange Cassidy but keep up the obsession with slagging him off when he has nothing to do with this topic.


There's a reason ITV has put this on a Sunday morning. What do you think the reason is? Other than "awful decision making?"


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Just pay the $4.99 a month, or just torrent it like I will be.
> 
> Easy.


I will definitely be doing one of these!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> There's a reason ITV has put this on a Sunday morning. What do you think the reason is? Other than "awful decision making?"


The reason was already given….


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I think that, at the end of the day, it is not the 5 dollars what people are complaining about, it is the fact that they promised something and they didn't delivered, which was basically what was going to set them apart from WWE. Like, if you have said upfront that they likely would have had to pay from the beggining people probably would have been fine with it, but they heavily implied that they had a great tv deal for people in the UK and it just wasn't true, not even close to it and people feel cheated by them.


Spot on.

If we got a replay on Thursday night for example I think the UK fanbase would have been happy.

To get it four days later on a morning slot over here is ridiculous, one of the worst tv deals I've seen on our channels and I'm not exaggerating.

The show will be heavily edited as it's TV 14, I expect bleeps galore, camera cuts to the crowd galore. 

Cody should have kept quiet if the weekly tv deal wasn't fully confirmed.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Wrastlemondu said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


 international fans we also get the big ppv for like 19$ so we dont have it that bad. The ameri bros have to pay fucking 50$ :lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Not great that's not being shown live on TV over here, but if it's because of advertising rules I can sort of understand. The decision to show it on Sunday morning is insane though! Put it on Friday night at 10pm instead. It's not like ITV4 has any good shows that it would be replacing :lol

Question about the Fite TV subscription: If I subscribe can I only watch it live, or will it be available on demand the following day?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Not great that's not being shown live on TV over here, but if it's because of advertising rules I can sort of understand. The decision to show it on Sunday morning is insane though! Put it on Friday night at 10pm instead. It's not like ITV4 has any good shows that it would be replacing :lol
> 
> Question about the Fite TV subscription: If I subscribe can I only watch it live, or will it be available on demand the following day?


Yep, the 8 in morning slot is the real crime here - should be at 10pm any other night - can be Sunday too

On Fite it is live and on demand replays - which is great for me - will be watching the next day while I am awake

Not staying up until 2 anymore


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Death Rider said:


> Yeah pretty much. Whoever at itv said ok to that decision basically told me to pirate it (Y)


Which is a damn shame. Honestly, I'd pay for everything I watch, but some things are just not available. Tony Khan says he'll find ways to broadcast for many countries, but somehow I doubt they'll reach some deal with Russian TV, so I'm screwed  I don't WANT to pirate it, but it looks like I'd have to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RBrooks said:


> Which is a damn shame. Honestly, I'd pay for everything I watch, but some things are just not available. Tony Khan says he'll find ways to broadcast for many countries, but somehow I doubt they'll reach some deal with Russian TV, so I'm screwed  I don't WANT to pirate it, but it looks like I'd have to.


You can watch it on Fite with the sub


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Your obsession with hating on orange cassidy is weird. Putting this on 8am on a sunday is fucking awful decision making by itv. No one is waiting 5 days for a live show that will be spoiled in 2019. Also like to point out there is not exactly stellar programming on at 2am so I highly doubt it is down to orange Cassidy but keep up the obsession with slagging him off when he has nothing to do with this topic.
> ...


Could be a number of reasons (apparently they can't air live due to ad rules, still does not explain the dumb time slot and day ) but blaming it on orange Cassidy is showing an insane amount of hatred.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Death Rider said:


> ^this. Exactly this
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is not on tv till Sunday so avoid this place for 2 days does fuck all. Also most people don't get cable for one tv show. What a bizarre argument. And most people it is an extra bill after cody said we were getting a better deal then wwe. I am willing to bet that 90% of people who have sky sports have for more then wwe. My family certainly do. Quite frankly if cody had not hyped up the deal I would not have been as annoyed.


Either pay the money or watch it when it's on. You have a choice stop complaining. Everyone situation is different with it comes to cable and streaming service. Yes Cody promised and it hasn't lived up to that promise yet. They never said the week it debuts it will be live on free tv either. It's better then WWE because it's on free tv. It's only better if for you personally if it ended up live on cable channel you already have.They just don't have a good time slot worked out yet. 



Which Tony Khan seems to still be working on with the network. Until then pay the 5 bucks if you want to watch it live. Other wise don't, it's as simple as that. It's not like it's you have to pay 4.99 every month. Two months from now AEW might move to Thursday or Friday night. Then you wont feel like you need to pay the 4.99 anymore.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ^this. Exactly this
> ...


How is it being 5 days late better? By then everyone will have had the results spoiled for them. It is 2019. Having that big of a delay does not work. I am going to pay for it but anyone calling it a better deal is just being delusional and not understanding how easily things get spoiled nowadays.

Also if you promise something and don't deliver people have the right to criticize them.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Death Rider said:


> How is it being 5 days late better? By then everyone will have had the results spoiled for them. It is 2019. Having that big of a delay does not work. I am going to pay for it but anyone calling it a better deal is just being delusional and not understanding how easily things get spoiled nowadays.
> 
> Also if you promise something and don't deliver people have the right to criticize them.


What time does it air live in UK? Not Thursday morning right? Again the network is better deal. The time slot is a work in progress. They never promised you that it would be better deal the week it debuts. For the short term they gave you low cost option to watch it live. My guess is this is temporarily thing. That's why it's not worth freaking out about. When you have the 4.99 option.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Meltzer said that TNT want 16min of commercial time per hour but ITV can't do more than 12.

That's why AEW can't be live on ITV.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Fine - don't do it live then
Have it edited to fit ITV for the next night

Not 5 days later in a morning slot when all the cool stuff is edited out


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

8:20AM? On a Sunday? Way to go up against MOTD highlights.

Also, OFCOM says hi:










[This was TV-PG, at 7PM, AEW will be TV-14, at 8:20AM on Sunday, AKA kids control TV hour]. This show will run for 40 mins, lol!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Meltzer said that TNT want 16min of commercial time per hour but ITV can't do more than 12.
> 
> That's why AEW can't be live on ITV.


Couldn't they broadcast "ITV exclusive" interviews or something to fill the time?

EDIT: Stupidly read the thread backwards and this has been discussed earlier. This wrestling business is harder than it looks, eh?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Fine - don't do it live then
> Have it edited to fit ITV for the next night
> 
> Not 5 days later in a morning slot when all the cool stuff is edited out


This is the right answer - 10pm on Thursday night was the only call worth making


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > How is it being 5 days late better? By then everyone will have had the results spoiled for them. It is 2019. Having that big of a delay does not work. I am going to pay for it but anyone calling it a better deal is just being delusional and not understanding how easily things get spoiled nowadays.
> ...


Raw and smackdown are live. Nxt is on the network next day. Expect cody said this months ago about the deal being better. That is what has caused the outrage. I think people would even be ok with it not being live if it was not 5 days later. Even the next evening would be fine. The stupid timeslot is on itv though. Whoever thought that up is a fucking moron.


----------



## JPS (Feb 12, 2019)

Still confused by the amount of outrage over this, if you are really an AEW fan and you have enough disposable income to for example have personal internet access to complain on a forum or twitter then pay a quid a week to watch the show live or at your leisure.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

JPS said:


> *Still confused by the amount of outrage over this*, if you are really an AEW fan and you have enough disposable income to for example have personal internet access to complain on a forum or twitter then pay a quid a week to watch the show live or at your leisure.


I don't think it's so much outrage as it is just calling it what it is, a dumb decision. Sure £5 is nothing really and I don't mind paying it, but it's just silly of ITV to be only showing it on a Sunday morning which will force them to cut out anything that's too TV-14.

If they want to show it on a Sunday morning then go right ahead. But why not also show it on the Thursday or Friday night at 10pm and don't cut anything out? Just seems silly to me.


----------



## JPS (Feb 12, 2019)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I don't think it's so much outrage as it is just calling it what it is, a dumb decision. Sure £5 is nothing really and I don't mind paying it, but it's just silly of ITV to be only showing it on a Sunday morning which will force them to cut out anything that's too TV-14.
> 
> If they want to show it on a Sunday morning then go right ahead. But why not also show it on the Thursday or Friday night at 10pm and don't cut anything out? Just seems silly to me.


Agree completely, ITV making this decision is dumb, makes no logical sense, I have just seen plenty of people outraged with AEW over this, which is silly, as AEW won't be happy with this anymore then us fans are no matter what they may say publicly.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Someone on ITV's board is clearly a huge WWE fan if they're going to cripple the competition this hard...


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

V. Skybox said:


> Someone on ITV's board is clearly a huge WWE fan if they're going to cripple the competition this hard...


WWE are doing everything they can to cripple themselves in the UK by moving to BT Sport. The viewing figures will be even lower than they are on Sky Sports :lol

MLW might even end up becoming the most widely available wrestling on UK television!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


Ad rules are no doubt a factor. How does going live affect costs on ITV’s end? Are they going to want to pay that for a product that doesn’t treat itself as live sports, but rather a Sunday morning cartoon? 

Hatred is a bit of a projection. I find Orange Cassidy unfunny and completely counterproductive to a presentation. But eventually executives are going to watch this shit and do focus groups and the like. Imagine one of those AEW trailers and then you include things like Orange Cassidy and Evil Uno in those trailers. Would you buy that product? Probably not.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The Wood said:
> ...


Going live is fairly expensive from what I heard so that may have been a factor too. It being on delay is fine but 5 days is dumb. No one in this age is waiting 5 days due to how prevalent spoilers are etc. Also it really does not treat itself like sunday morning cartoon. 

You are literally blaming him for a bad tv deal. You clearly hate him. It ain't projection whether you deny it or not. I mean I like OC so yes. Evil uno I ain't enjoying but that seems like a gimmick that needs promos if it is going to work


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Death Rider said:


> imthegame19 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


The deal was indeed fat better from meltzer up to this week end it was 
Live on Wednesday, on delay 2 other times in the week and everyone in the industry was pretty much convinced it was done....until tnt apparently came in and couldn't reach an agreement with itv4 on the ads. 
This is sad for the uk fans tho, cody still shouldnt have made that comment

I hope the people blaming orange cassidy for it feel as dumb as possible because they are fucking dumb for thinking that.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Double post but meltzer also kinda explains that on monday it will be on the itv main channel and not it4. And that the viewership could be much better, so basically they decided to give wrestling fans a slow middle finger by not airing it close to wednesday but put it on monday to get more views from the overall audience. 
Hope they change it, sounds like a douchy move if you ask me
But meltzer also said there is a strong possibility that the people watching on fite TV wont get any commercial


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

There is no way in hell Dynamite is appearing on ITV-1 on a Monday. Because most of daytime real estate is already spoken for and not suitable for TV-14 and second, Monday is an even bigger delay than Sunday. It could only in theory appear 11pm-1am and even then, I seriously doubt it.

Wrestling right now is poison for most networks.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Death Rider said:
> ...


I’m not literally blaming him; I wondered whether or not the content in AEW, things _like_ Orange Cassidy, have damaged corporate interest in prioritizing it as live programming. That wouldn’t have surprised me at all. Especially if it upset sponsors. 

You have Braun Strowman and Rey Mysterio being mocked publicly in the media for simply being wrestlers. It’s not ridiculous to think that a TV network gets cold feet because they are worried about that sort of attention.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The Wood said:
> ...


I can't see any sponsors having a problem with orange Cassidy. Now others maybe. MJF for example who I love, I can see a sponsor getting offended by him getting heat. That is the world today. The mainstream mock wrestling. I still don't get why they thought putting it on so late after was a good idea. It is a channel that ain't got a lot on it (not sure your country so don't know if you know the channel or not)


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have no problem with a slight delay (the next evening say) but four days is simply not ok for me, particularly if they cut all of the TV14 content out as well. I had enthusiasm for AEW but will not pay for the weekly shows, it simply isn't happening. I am a casual and the average casual won't fork out for this untested weekly show. Good luck to them but I think I'll give it a miss if I have to pay. Not that I was going to pay £15+ for a single PPV anyway.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> I'm very surprised Sky didn't bid for them after losing WWE to BT.


I can only guess that they have little faith in wrestling since the ratings in WWE have been crashing and they are supposed to be the biggest wrestling company in the world. They probably assume if WWE can't draw why would a no-name, new wrestling program. Esp if they have had problems with TNA ratings over the years. Bare in mind we aren't talking about wrestling fans running Sky.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

michael_3165 said:


> I have no problem with a slight delay (the next evening say) but four days is simply not ok for me, particularly if they cut all of the TV14 content out as well. I had enthusiasm for AEW but will not pay for the weekly shows, it simply isn't happening. I am a casual and the average casual won't fork out for this untested weekly show. Good luck to them but I think I'll give it a miss if I have to pay. *Not that I was going to pay £15+ for a single PPV anyway.*


So why do you do the crybaby ?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> I can't see any sponsors having a problem with orange Cassidy. Now others maybe. MJF for example who I love, I can see a sponsor getting offended by him getting heat. That is the world today. The mainstream mock wrestling. I still don't get why they thought putting it on so late after was a good idea. It is a channel that ain't got a lot on it (not sure your country so don't know if you know the channel or not)


I’m familiar enough with ITV4 to know why I’m not familiar with ITV4. It appears to show shopping channel stuff at that time. But that stuff does have a value to networks, and basically is just pure sponsorship. 

MJF upsetting people is something that could concern sponsors. I wouldn’t dispute that. It wouldn’t affect how I pushed him. I can see the goofy stuff upsetting sponsors though, because it completely skewers the market. When you have a parody of yourself on your own programming, it’s understandable the sponsors won’t want that conflated with mocking them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

michael_3165 said:


> I have no problem with a slight delay (the next evening say) but four days is simply not ok for me, particularly if they cut all of the TV14 content out as well. I had enthusiasm for AEW but will not pay for the weekly shows, it simply isn't happening. I am a casual and the average casual won't fork out for this untested weekly show. Good luck to them but I think I'll give it a miss if I have to pay. Not that I was going to pay £15+ for a single PPV anyway.





rbl85 said:


> So why do you do the crybaby ?


I mean fans that don't buy PPVs still have tons of value man lol. I mean they still bring in ratings, which directly effects the type of TV deals people get. Most WWE watchers don't pay for the network, yet they added to the ratings that got them a billion dollar deal. A bad timeslot or a pay wall isn't the best way to gather fans in the UK.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> michael_3165 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with a slight delay (the next evening say) but four days is simply not ok for me, particularly if they cut all of the TV14 content out as well. I had enthusiasm for AEW but will not pay for the weekly shows, it simply isn't happening. I am a casual and the average casual won't fork out for this untested weekly show. Good luck to them but I think I'll give it a miss if I have to pay. Not that I was going to pay £15+ for a single PPV anyway.
> ...


You’re sacrificing the ratings too. The people that would buy the PPVs would also likely buy merchandise and watch the TV as well. They aren’t mutually exclusive. What is more likely mutually exclusive are the people who would watch because of Orange Cassidy and spend money on a PPV and the fans that would spend money on a PPV and watch Orange Cassidy. 

PPVs aside, getting 1,000 ironic eyeballs for your TV is worse than getting 10,000 sincere ones. The Orange Cassidy fans are not going to be able to sustain AEW, but they may be the dominant fan group.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I was really hoping for Thursdays at 8pm, I know wrestling isn't the big thing that UK broadcasters are crying for but its bloody ITV4, its not like its actually the main ITV channel. What does that channel even air apart from reruns of male shows, the occasional football match back when they had UEFA rights (they only have highlights now) and Roger Moore 007 movies?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody said in the press call today the ITV relationship is in its infancy, with a lot of complexity - not the least of which I guess is TNT footing the production bill - so, they’ll want a piece of the pie from a lucrative UK deal (my interpretation)

This isn’t the final picture though


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

thats what you get for supporting a second rate promotion who has no idea how to properly run their business :draper2


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NotGuilty said:


> thats what you get for supporting a second rate promotion who has no idea how to properly run their business :draper2


ha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in the UK and will NOT be waiting to watch Dynamite four days later, i'll just watch it online. Especially as it's supposed to be TV-14 (or whatever the UK equivalent is) and it'll be on at 8am on the morning which means it'll be heavily edited. NO THANKS CODY-you tried it though.


----------



## Jay_88 (Jun 18, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody said in the press call today the ITV relationship is in its infancy, with a lot of complexity - not the least of which I guess is TNT footing the production bill - so, they’ll want a piece of the pie from a lucrative UK deal (my interpretation)
> 
> This isn’t the final picture though


I am sure this issue will be worked out for the UK, will not be live now due to the Fite deal for the UK, but i can see the delay being made shorter and to be on a night-time slot.

Cody also stated on the media call that they are already working on possibly touring the UK in 2020. So i can see the UK Distribution being sorted in regards to them working on those plans ASAP.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NotGuilty said:


> thats what you get for supporting a second rate promotion who has no idea how to properly run their business <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />


Oof. I mean, you’re not wrong though.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

It's shambolic that they don't have this up and running for the debut episode


----------



## AOS (Mar 5, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody said in the press call today the ITV relationship is in its infancy, with a lot of complexity - not the least of which I guess is TNT footing the production bill - so, they’ll want a piece of the pie from a lucrative UK deal (my interpretation)
> 
> This isn’t the final picture though


Lucrative TV deal and ITV4 are not a common combination. If its money they are wanting then that’s not going anywhere here.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AOS said:


> Lucrative TV deal and ITV4 are not a common combination. If its money they are wanting then that’s not going anywhere here.


Yeah, saying this is ongoing is basically just a confession that "We know this sucks." It's no guarantee it's going to get better. There's this tendency to overestimate how much demand and excitement there is for wrestling in the wrestling bubble. I genuinely think this has contributed to the expectations of what even those within AEW were expecting as far as a television deal in the UK goes. Those scenes just aren't as hot as people think. 

I know there are the stories about the ad deals and that sort of thing, but if this were truly a hot ticket, things would have been sorted out. There isn't much budge because...no one really feels the need to budge. And there could be many reasons for that, but they are not limited to necessarily completely separate from content and viewer demand when working out the most efficient way to organize a programming schedule.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^ Well actually the deal has improved

New update:


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Death Rider said:


> ^ Well actually the deal has improved
> 
> New update:


Less than one day now. I hope this is settled and this topic can stop consuming AEW socials.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Ah damn they got a much better deal with ITV 4 now and already bought aew plus.


----------



## JPS (Feb 12, 2019)

Problem 99% solved, although I will still keep my Fite subscription as will enjoy watching it live and it is cheaper for me.

Hopefully the Fite option stays available long term.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2404388-itv-announces-new-air-time-uk-viewers.html


----------

